# Pioneer owners?



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Thinking hard about picking up a SxS for the fleet.. Not really interested in droppin 25K on a CanAm or RZR.. 
I've owned a lot of Honda's in my past, and they've all been tough as nails. Maybe not the most compliant suspension, or most HP.. but reliable as all He!!.

Anyone own one of these yet?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

you know you cant go wrong with Honda anything. i wish they made toilets. i am sure the Pioneer is dam solid and well engineered. when you get it, post some pics.


----------



## sam (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought a Pioneer 500 last summer. I'm 60 and after flipping my old Honda 420 Rancher decided I want something safer. I love it, I live in the Ozark Mts. Of north Arkansas on a cattle farm, I've put quite a few miles on it in the hills and hollers here, I've also taken it to Colorado twice. A friend of mine has a cabin that's at 10,000 feet, we rode it from there up to 13,000 for a week in September and then two weeks in late October elk hunting, it did great, altitude was no problem for the 500, can't say the same for me. We took it several places we probably shouldn't have being two old farts out there on our own. I've also had it in some serious mud deer hunting this fall in the White River Refuge in southeast Arkansas. Had to winch it out a could of times, but I was really impressed on how well it went on the stock tires with how deep the mud was. This was gumbo that had been badly rutted up by a lot of bigger machines with a lot higher clearance. After the first day of learning I didn't have to winch out but once more the whole week, I was way to careful that first day. This is my first SxS and I'll probably not ever get back on another atv. Also like the fact that you can ride with a buddy and not feel like your getting too personal with them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

check out this one that NMK just bought:

 Show off your SxS!! - Page 22 - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

buddy at work bought a 2013 pioneer 700 ( i think, was the biggest one ) and he HATED it. didnt have enough power to be trail ridden / mud rode for any fun. and he had it in the shop a few times for the couple months he owned it. Traded it in for the arctic cat trail 700 and says to this day that he'll never own another honda the rest of his life.. i drove the pioneer and my old rzr 800 would dominate that hunk in any situation.. just my opinion lol

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

the arctic cat trail 700 is around the same price as the pioneer, or the rzr 570 ( has more power then the pioneer. ) i'd pick those 2 over the pioneer.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

yea... I'm off the Honda now. After going out and looking close, I'm going to end up with a Ranger 900XP.
Now to sell the Brute...


----------

